# Google Earth



## daveb (Jul 18, 2005)

http://earth.google.com/

This application is very cool. It uses satellite images and lets you search for locations (cities, malls, transit, etc). I'm having fun looking at my hometown in the program. The maps have good detail, it's quite amazing what you can see!


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 18, 2005)

Washington, DC 

Why is the capitol building blurred when you zoom into it? Some asinine security regulation perhaps?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 18, 2005)

It looks fun but I don't have broadband.


----------



## Poimen (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> http://earth.google.com/
> 
> This application is very cool. It uses satellite images and lets you search for locations (cities, malls, transit, etc). I'm having fun looking at my hometown in the program. The maps have good detail, it's quite amazing what you can see!



Thanks for pointing this out. It also has a feature where you can get directions from one location to another.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 18, 2005)

Amazingly I could see the Naval base I was stationed at a lot better than I could my house. I could see the F-14s also. I use to work on them.


----------



## sastark (Jul 18, 2005)

I've had this for a while (it's related to the industry I work in - GIS). If you zoom to Baghdad, you get some very nice, high-resolution photos. Same thing with Tokyo, London, and Paris. I haven't tried very many other cities, but I'm sure there's more out there.

What I like most is the 3D buildings. All-in-all, a cool little program.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 19, 2005)

just think this is the technology available to us civilians now... With the eye in the sky, our national security apparatus has a useful tool for keeping an eye on the bad guys like the CIA deputy chief in _Patriot Games_ was doing, when he found the IRA in the Libyan desert... Right now, the guys at the NSA are panning their satellites over the French Riviera with an ultra-high-zoom, 5-foot above the earth zoom. And with a watchful eye and too much free time on their hands, they're making sure the beaches of France are secure...


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 19, 2005)

What's the deal with the downloadble software... I can't get the login to work? Is it a subscription service? I have the plain Google Earth with the Plus and Pro bells and whistles? Shouldn't it work... It won't log in... the help on login seems helpess...


----------



## daveb (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> I've had this for a while (it's related to the industry I work in - GIS). If you zoom to Baghdad, you get some very nice, high-resolution photos. Same thing with Tokyo, London, and Paris. I haven't tried very many other cities, but I'm sure there's more out there.
> 
> What I like most is the 3D buildings. All-in-all, a cool little program.



The pictures of some cities (those you mention) are great. Unfortuantely not all cities have good pictures for them. Some are much better than others.


----------



## daveb (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> What's the deal with the downloadble software... I can't get the login to work? Is it a subscription service? I have the plain Google Earth with the Plus and Pro bells and whistles? Shouldn't it work... It won't log in... the help on login seems helpess...



I believe only the plain "Google Earth" is free. The "Plus" and "Pro" cost money.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> just think this is the technology available to us civilians now... With the eye in the sky, our national security apparatus has a useful tool for keeping an eye on the bad guys like the CIA deputy chief in _Patriot Games_ was doing, when he found the IRA in the Libyan desert... Right now, the guys at the NSA are panning their satellites over the French Riviera with an ultra-high-zoom, 5-foot above the earth zoom. And with a watchful eye and too much free time on their hands, they're making sure the beaches of France are secure...



Ever see _Enemy of the State_?


----------

